# Farmer Share



## Farmer Kitty (May 26, 2009)

On the local mid-morning new program they had guests talking about, Farmer Share (http://www.weau.com/13newstoday) it's a pancake breakfast that they are doing emphasizing what the farmer gets paid for thier product. 

Here is a list of the products they showcased in the interview and what retail is and what the farmer gets paid. I have no idea where they got the prices, retail or farmer.

*Product                                        Retail              Farmer*
Bacon 1#.........................................$2.99..............$0.44
Top Sirloin Steak 1#........................$5.99..............$0.79
Boneless Ham price/#.....................$4.29..............$0.44
Fresh Carrots 2#............................$2.99..............$0.76
Lettuce 1 head (2#s)......................$1.79.............$0.38
Fresh Potatoes, Russet, 10#s........$3.99.............$0.62
Cheddar Cheese 1#.......................$4.99.............$1.09
Eggs, 1 doz....................................$2.30..............$0.82
Milk, 1 gal, fat free.........................$2.99...............$0.92
Bread 1#.......................................$2.99...............$0.12
Cereal 18 oz box...........................$4.49...............$0.12
Flour 5#s.......................................$2.89...............$0.61
Beer, 6 pk cans.............................$5.69................$0.12
Soda 2 liter bottle.........................$1.49................$0.07
Potato Chips
Lays Classic 13.5 ozs...................$3.99.................$0.09


----------



## wynedot55 (May 26, 2009)

no wonder we are going broke


----------



## okiron (May 27, 2009)

Holy moly...that's quite um..yeah I don't know what word would describe what I'm thinking right now lol.


----------



## miron28 (May 27, 2009)

what in the world..... and those prices probly haven't ever gone up since the 1920's


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 27, 2009)

miron28 said:
			
		

> what in the world..... and those prices probly haven't ever gone up since the 1920's


Unfortunately, you are probably correct.


----------



## sunnygoats (May 28, 2009)

That's another reason for us to try to produce our own food whenever we can.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 28, 2009)

sunnygoats said:
			
		

> That's another reason for us to try to produce our own food whenever we can.


I second that! I just can not imagine what people who don't grow any of their own food grocery bill is. We have our own milk, meat, and eggs. Plus I grow a garden and can or freeze stuff down. People can't believe that I only do a major grocery shopping roughly once a month. We stop in and pickup fresh fruits, OJ, bread in between as they don't keep as long but that's it.


----------

